# Problème de mise à jour EFI



## RCP-IDF (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Je dispose dun MacPro avec une version O/S Léopaerd 10.5.4
Je souhaite mettre à jour le composant EFI.
- Version actuelle MP31.006C.B02
- Nouvelle version MP31.006C.B05.
Les étapes suivantes se déroulent bien.
- Téléchargement du module
- Démarrage de la mise à jour
- Pré-installation
- Affichage de la fenêtre mindiquant déteindre lordinateur
- Demande de confirmation de mot de passe
Et là problème 
Une erreur inattendue sest produite (28 : 3).
Votre programme interne ne peut être mis à jour

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Août 2008)

Comme ça rapidement : il faut que le disque système soit en schéma de partition GUID.


----------



## RCP-IDF (27 Août 2008)

Que veux-tu dire par schema partition GUI.
Je suis débutant ...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Août 2008)

/Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque

Tu sélectionnes ton disque système et tu regardes dans les informations que le schéma de partition est bien GUID.

C'est une des possibilités qui pourrait expliquer que la mise à jour EFI Firmware ne s'installe pas.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2434?viewlocale=en_US

Au fait, je présume que tu as déjà lu ceci et gravé le CD de restauration au cas où la mise à jour tournerait mal ? 

Le CD pour un MacPro (Early 2008) est le 1.5


----------



## RCP-IDF (28 Août 2008)

Bonjour Moonwalker,

Le problème venait bien du "schema partition GUI".
J'ai effectué les opérations indiquées dans la fiche
"Apple" que tu avais jointe.
J'ai pu ensuite mettre à jour l'EFI sans problème.
Encore une fois merci car cela fait une semaine que j'ai
contacté le support. Ils m'ont fait faire des tas de tests
et le problème était toujours en standby ...


----------

